# Best Face Masks...



## KAIA (Jan 31, 2007)

I Need One Asap!!! Help Please!!!
For Reference I Have Few Blemishes Once In A While, I Have Combination Skin...


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 9, 2007)

*QUEEN HELENE MINT JULEP MASK*, can be purchased at CVS or Walgreens! I strongly recommend this...it works wonders. http://www.walgreens.com/store/produ...  &id=prod7481


----------



## eastsidesunset (Mar 9, 2007)

I love Lush's Bio Fresh masks, if you can get them. They are amazing!


----------



## Showgirl (Mar 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eastsidesunset* 

 
_I love Lush's Bio Fresh masks, if you can get them. They are amazing!_

 
Seconded. With the BEST THING EVER being "Brazened Honey". It's great at tackling nasty breakouts gently but efficiently and soothing skin, too.


----------



## Showgirl (Mar 9, 2007)

oh, and - another great mask, but really gentle (not a real "breakout tackling" one) is just to shove normal honey - preferably organic - on your face and leave for about half an hour or so.


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 10, 2007)

i've tried the lush ones and they are truely amazing.  right now though i'm using a moisturising mask from Biiotherm cos my skin sucks big time..... so dry and plain yucky...


----------



## redambition (Mar 10, 2007)

lush cosmetic warrior. smells a bit weird but does miracles... and if you're having a breakout you can use it every day.


----------



## user79 (Mar 12, 2007)

The Aspirin mask! Homemade too...Love it.


----------



## SagMaria (Mar 13, 2007)

Marcelle Clay Mask!


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 14, 2007)

I really like the olay blue clay mask from the drugstore, but I will definitely be trying the fresh face mask from lush very soon.  will post results here when I do.


----------



## Vash (Mar 15, 2007)

I agree with all the lush recomendations.Brazened Honey is Great


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 16, 2007)

What others have said already - Lush masks and also just plain ol natural youghurt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Works wonders!


----------



## deeaimond (Mar 25, 2007)

honey, oatmeal and yoghurt work well.

but my absolute favourite is green bean powder, mixed with egg white. applied on face for about 5 mins, then rub in curculating motion before rinsing off. no soap needed. It cheap, and works wonder. i used to break out all the time. a friend from taiwan reccommended this. I know in Singapore you can find green bean powder in organic food stores. 

I used to use storebought masks, but my skin stung after a mask more often than not. this alternative is really really cheap, like a few cents per mask, and no allergies ever!


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 25, 2007)

Honestly- and I'm gonna get belted for saying this: The ProActive acne mask is probably one of the better ones I've used and then a close second is the Joey NYC pore refining mask. That is wonderful stuff IMHO


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm way late but I just have to mention what a miracle working products Borgehese Fango and/or Fango Delicato are. It's pricey but SO worth it!


----------



## Poshy (Mar 30, 2007)

I love the Face Mask from Institut Karitè. They works really and smell so great. You should try this.


----------



## mskitchmas (Mar 30, 2007)

Rare Earth Facial Cleansing Masque from Kiehl's. Any of the Kiehl's stuff is great. Pricey, but good.


----------



## user79 (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_I Need One Asap!!! Help Please!!!
For Reference I Have Few Blemishes Once In A While, I Have Combination Skin..._

 
Try a homemade aspirin mask. It exfoliates nicely as well.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 2, 2007)

I like anything by Lush, although the Queen Helene's Mint Julep mask gets used a lot by me


----------



## haute_muffy (Apr 2, 2007)

I agree with MissChievous- The aspirin mask is the best! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I add a tiny amount of aloe vera to mine.  
Except for my beloved Pond's cold cream, I've literally thrown _everything_ else away because it's cleared up my skin so well ...other cleansers, soaps, exfoliators, astringents, masks, various 'magic' potions and gobblely goops--GONE.


----------



## Pretty (Apr 5, 2007)

Clinique's Deep Cleansing Emergency Mask


----------

